# Lots of breeding going on today!



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2012)

While patrolling an doing the tort chores and hanging out watching them all. They just all started breeding away. 

View attachment 21926




View attachment 21927




View attachment 21928


I could only get photos of the peruvian yellowfoots, Burmese browns, and chacos. The pancakes ran off when I tried getting them in the act, so did the elongated. But love was in the air today.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! I Love your Chacos.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hahaha too funny!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2012)

jrcrist4 said:


> Congrats! I Love your Chacos.



Thanks. Still waiting on eggs from them this year. It's funny how different they all sound when breeding.


----------



## Baoh (Jun 3, 2012)

What are the straight carapace lengths of your Peruvian yellow foot tortoises?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2012)

Those guys are 11" on the male and 10 1/2" on the female. Very very young still but the male is just starting his breeding. The parents to those guys were 90 pound female 26" and 108 pound male 30". I can't wait till they get mature and produce. They're 4 years old. I think they are awesome looking super orange.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice, look at those chaco's 
Congrats.


----------



## Baoh (Jun 3, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Those guys are 11" on the male and 10 1/2" on the female. Very very young still but the male is just starting his breeding. The parents to those guys were 90 pound female 26" and 108 pound male 30". I can't wait till they get mature and produce. They're 4 years old. I think they are awesome looking super orange.



Very cool.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully they will end up giant like their parents.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe they were showing off.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah they were. Look what I can! Look what I can do! Ha


----------

